# Sanibel and shells:



## Numismatist (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks to Pamela Rambo who writes the www.iloveshelling.com blog (and is a member here), we decided to go to Sanibel this last two weeks.  What a fantastic time we had, and found some great treasures the sea let us have.

It's a wonderful island, we stayed at Casa Ybel (traded our MFC for it).

Here are some pix:

Pelicans:






Horseshoe crab:






Everyone but me...:






Here I am:






Waverunners!:






Just miles of shells everyday:











Not a bad view from room:






Some of the day's catch:






Sanibel is awesome!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 22, 2012)

I just got back last night. Wish I had known you were there. There were tons of shells but too many common ones. I got all the ones you have except for the sand dollars.  I kept finding purple & white scallops so deceided to do a collection of them.  May put them around a frame.  Kelli kept telling me we had enough shells but I didn't listen.      shaggy


----------



## chrispy08 (Jul 22, 2012)

been years since I've been there, would like to go with my family now, thanks for the geart pics!


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 22, 2012)

shagnut said:


> I just got back last night. Wish I had known you were there. There were tons of shells but too many common ones. I got all the ones you have except for the sand dollars.  I kept finding purple & white scallops so deceided to do a collection of them.  May put them around a frame.  Kelli kept telling me we had enough shells but I didn't listen.      shaggy



Got three alphabet cones, but alas, no Junonias...


----------



## shagnut (Jul 22, 2012)

Me too. Also got some wentletraps & 1 wormie but no junonia's either. I got some baby ears, slippers (very common) and cat paws. My big thrill was digging around the tree trunks at the lighthouse beach and finding my alphabet cones & lace murex which I think are my favorite.  All the big shells I found had creatures in them so had to throw them back. I had to laugh as a little girl found a live welk and as she was holding it the snail came out and looked at her with it's 2 big eyes on top of the antenna (i) whatever it's called. I bought a shell sifter which I used as a cane when I needed to. It came in handy.  Took it home on the plane and one of the pilots asked me if it was a pooper scooper!!:hysterical:   shaggy


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 23, 2012)

OK, now I'm counting down to week 39.   My wife started counting down about a month ago.

Great pics, Numismatist.  What did you think of Casa Ybel?

Shaggy:  How did you like SBC?


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 23, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> OK, now I'm counting down to week 39.   My wife started counting down about a month ago.
> 
> Great pics, Numismatist.  What did you think of Casa Ybel?
> 
> Shaggy:  How did you like SBC?



Casa Ybel:  extremely clean, well organized.  Outstanding beach with sand bar about 50 feet out.  We found most of our good shells right there after a small storm.  In fact, at low tide I walked, that's right, walked out to a buoy which was quite a ways out!  Found a foot diameter 9 legged starfish, but he was quite alive, so back he went.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 23, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> Casa Ybel:  extremely clean, well organized.  Outstanding beach with sand bar about 50 feet out.  We found most of our good shells right there after a small storm.  In fact, at low tide I walked, that's right, walked out to a buoy which was quite a ways out!  Found a foot diameter 9 legged starfish, but he was quite alive, so back he went.



We love the sand bar.  It seems to run at various distances from the beach from the lighthouse past Casa Ybel.  We find shells on the sand bar or just past it.  Many have inhabitants, so we put them back.  Even those whose original owner is gone we'll put back when it has a crab using it for shelter.  A shell store owner suggested we keep them and boil the crab out of the shell, but we figure even crabs need a bit of help surviving.  

Did the dolphins swim by?


----------



## ml855 (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like to go back to Sanibel Island, last time we were in the area we went to Sanibel for a day trip to do some shelling.  There was lots of shells but there was also lots of died fish on the beach.  We haven't been back since this trip.  Love your photos.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 23, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> We love the sand bar.  It seems to run at various distances from the beach from the lighthouse past Casa Ybel.  We find shells on the sand bar or just past it.  Many have inhabitants, so we put them back.  Even those whose original owner is gone we'll put back when it has a crab using it for shelter.  A shell store owner suggested we keep them and boil the crab out of the shell, but we figure even crabs need a bit of help surviving.
> 
> Did the dolphins swim by?



Saw a rather large dolphin on the way to Cayo Costa, none near Casa Ybel.  You're right, just past the sandbar is where the good stuff is!


----------



## shagnut (Jul 23, 2012)

Bwolf, I liked SBC very much. Altho it was an older resort  my condo was spotless. They even had Oreck vacuum cleaners!! The check in/out couldn't have been easier.  

Kelli didn't want to go shelling so I didn't go to Bowman, Blind Pass or Turner.I did most of my shelling atthe Lighthouse.  Tip: dig at the roots of the trees near the lighthouse. That's where I found my Alphabet cones & my lace murex. 

I can not believe someone would tell you to boil the crabs out of the shells. That is strictly against the law. If it is inhabited whether by a mollusk or a crab you can not take them!!

I'm not so sure how I feel about Sensible Car Rentals. They gave me a car that had 64K on it (no problem with the miles) but it would shimmy & shake when I got up to 50 miles an hour and the check engine light stayed on. He said if I as going 50 I was speeding, which I wasn't . I was near the bridge.  I stopped by and told them and he was unconcerned, said if I was driving to Tampa or somewhere he would switch the car but since I was just driving around the island to  keep it. He said the check engine light was due to the moisture sensor (don't believe that either) Got turned around after getting gas and when I called to get directions it was the same as the voice when I called in with the trouble and sounded like Tom. Tom said it wasn't him but the guy who took me back to the airport said it was him who gave me directions. Why would he lie? He said he had to hurry & get the car ready for the next customer who was coming in at 12 and I couldn't believe he was going to let it go right back out but he said he was taking it to the shop to have it fixed. I felt very uneasy about this.  When I returned it I told him I thought I could smell oil, it needed a tune up, balancing & alignment.  Not good.


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 23, 2012)

shagnut said:


> Bwolf, I liked SBC very much. Altho it was an older resort  my condo was spotless. They even had Oreck vacuum cleaners!! The check in/out couldn't have been easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure how I feel about Sensible Car Rentals.




SBC is the first purpose built timeshare in the United States.  Started in 1974.  I believe the building you were in, #3, is the oldest one.  Glad you liked it.

Sorry to hear that about Sensible Cars.  We've never had a problem.  We have drive cars with lots of miles.  Never driven a car with issues like those you describe.  We have already lined-up a car for this autumn.  We will be alert to any issues.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 23, 2012)

He talked of you fondly as a repeat customer. If it had not been for you recommending them I probably would have insisted on changing the car. He saved me about 100 and I am cheap. The amount of mileage didn't bother me, it was the other issues.  He has some bad reviews on Trip Advisor.  I wish he had been as upfront with me as he was "seemingly" nice.  shaggy


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 23, 2012)

shaggy, I hope you return when i am in Florida.  How was the visit with JoAnn.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 23, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> shaggy, I hope you return when i am in Florida. How was the visit with JoAnn.



JoAnn looked wonderful, much better than I expected. We had a wonderful lunch at the Bahama Breeze. I hope Kelli & I cheered her up a little.  She is such a great lady. I'm looking forward to meting u too someday.  shaggy


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 23, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> Thanks to Pamela Rambo who writes the www.iloveshelling.com blog (and is a member here), we decided to go to Sanibel this last two weeks.  What a fantastic time we had, and found some great treasures the sea let us have.
> 
> It's a wonderful island, we stayed at Casa Ybel (traded our MFC for it).
> 
> ...



Looks like a visit to Ding Darling Wildlife Refuge. On our May visit we saw all of ONE egret. It was the most photographed bird of the day!



> Some of the day's catch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have been to Sanibel many times to go shelling. We usually only do day trips and have only spent a couple of nights on the Island at the Holiday Inn. The shells have never been as good as they were this past May. Unfortunately we didn't have our camera to take photos of the mountain of shells that had washed up on Turner Beach. Though here was our haul, some of these also came from Marco Island.


----------



## momeason (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait. We go Sept 15..first time on the island!


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 24, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> Looks like a visit to Ding Darling Wildlife Refuge. On our May visit we saw all of ONE egret. It was the most photographed bird of the day.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> FUNNY,  that's all we saw too except the usual jumping fish.  It was high noon and very hot, perhaps at night it's a bit better.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the pictures - they're making me drool!  I love shells, and unfortunately Sandestin, where I've gone for the last 4 beach vacations I've taken, doesn't have any.  So I've put in an ongoing request in II for any resort in Sanibel or Captiva for next spring - a long shot, I know, but so far all my other trades have come through...


----------



## hefleycatz (Jul 24, 2012)

tashamen said:


> So I've put in an ongoing request in II for any resort in Sanibel or Captiva for next spring - a long shot, I know, but so far all my other trades have come through...



I've just done the same for next year at the end of May first of June.  Heard it was hard to snag, anyone out there with any experience that could offer suggestions. ?   I put the larger side of my SVV lock-off in hopes  that would work better.  

lee


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 29, 2012)

tashamen said:


> Love the pictures - they're making me drool!  I love shells, and unfortunately Sandestin, where I've gone for the last 4 beach vacations I've taken, doesn't have any.  So I've put in an ongoing request in II for any resort in Sanibel or Captiva for next spring - a long shot, I know, but so far all my other trades have come through...



I've been to Sanibel a couple of times when the shells were not nearly as plentiful as normal. Still great trips, but just be aware that it's always a possibility.

Sheila


----------



## tashamen (Jul 30, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> I've been to Sanibel a couple of times when the shells were not nearly as plentiful as normal. Still great trips, but just be aware that it's always a possibility.



Well, considering there are absolutely no shells in Sandestin even a less plentiful amount in Sanibel is fine...


----------



## cbs2 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Sanibel in September*

I was told by a friend that some of the Sanibel shops and restaurants close after Labor Day.  Is this true, many?   Also any recommendations on things to do and places to go in the area.  We enjoy water activities, sailing/boating trips, fishing and the shelling sounds interesting, we will be staying at the Lighthouse Resort.  What is the scoop on the no see ums, are they that bad?  Any good photographic places in the area, always would like to get some good photos of my wife & I. thanks


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 17, 2012)

cbs2 said:


> I was told by a friend that some of the Sanibel shops and restaurants close after Labor Day.  Is this true, many?   Also any recommendations on things to do and places to go in the area.  We enjoy water activities, sailing/boating trips, fishing and the shelling sounds interesting, we will be staying at the Lighthouse Resort.  What is the scoop on the no see ums, are they that bad?  Any good photographic places in the area, always would like to get some good photos of my wife & I. thanks



I'm unaware of any shops that "close" and then reopen several months later when tourist traffic increases. In September, some of the restaurants close so they may refresh and employees take a vacation. They generally reopen in two weeks or a month. There may be shops that do the same.  We have found that some shops go out of business or move to another location (sometimes off island) in September.

The Lighthouse Resort faces the Bay near the tip of the island.  The shelling is pretty good near the Lighthouse itself and then down the Gulf side beaches.

Lots of folks fish at the Pier near the Lighthouse.

We use Captiva Cruises for sail and boat trips.  The folks at Sanibel Marina tend to be taking their vacations during our week (39) but Captiva Cruises is still going strong.  We did Sanibel Thriller once from Sanibel Marina and it was fun.

Also, Tarpon Bay is good for tours by Tarpon Bay Explorers.  There is also kayaking in the bay.

So far as no see ums, yes, they are bad.  Spray a lot and take care, or you may regret it.

HTH


----------



## randster2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Which Captiva Cruise do you prefer?  I am thinking about the sunset cruise.  Thanks.


----------



## shagnut (Aug 18, 2012)

The only one I did was the shelling cruise.  It was just ok.  I saw the sunset cruise go out and there was a guy singing / playing the guitar. I wish I had taken the one to Cabbage Key instead.  You can always see the sunset from lots of places on Captiva, it depends on if you if you want to see it from the water.  shaggy


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 19, 2012)

The Sunset Cruise is very good.  We also went to Cabbage Key and that was a good experience with a nice lunch.



randster2 said:


> Which Captiva Cruise do you prefer?  I am thinking about the sunset cruise.  Thanks.


----------



## momeason (Aug 28, 2012)

cbs2 said:


> I was told by a friend that some of the Sanibel shops and restaurants close after Labor Day.  Is this true, many?   Also any recommendations on things to do and places to go in the area.  We enjoy water activities, sailing/boating trips, fishing and the shelling sounds interesting, we will be staying at the Lighthouse Resort.  What is the scoop on the no see ums, are they that bad?  Any good photographic places in the area, always would like to get some good photos of my wife & I. thanks



We will be at Shell Island Beach CLub starting Sept 15. When will you be there. It is a first time for us. I did hear to buy groceries before you go over the bridge. Bill toll for going over the bridge. i also heard the island shuts down after LD. I need some peace and quiet anyway.


----------



## momeason (Sep 22, 2012)

I loved Sanibel. I adored shelling. I found a lot of miniatures on our beach and various shells, including a huge numger of fighting conchs on another beach in a residential area. I cannot wait to go back.
The only tour we did was a kayak tour with Tarpon Explorers in Tarpon Bay in the refuge. It was so great. We saw so many different birds. Our tour guide loved her job. We were able to keep the Kayak as long as we wanted. We were out almost 4 hours. We also rode bikes thru the refuge. It was just okay.
I could shell everyday for a month and go kayaking in the bay often though.
LOVED the island..so great and such simple pleasures!

Sherry


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 23, 2012)

momeason said:


> I loved Sanibel. I adored shelling. I found a lot of miniatures on our beach and various shells, including a huge numger of fighting conchs on another beach in a residential area. I cannot wait to go back.
> The only tour we did was a kayak tour with Tarpon Explorers in Tarpon Bay in the refuge. It was so great. We saw so many different birds. Our tour guide loved her job. We were able to keep the Kayak as long as we wanted. We were out almost 4 hours. We also rode bikes thru the refuge. It was just okay.
> I could shell everyday for a month and go kayaking in the bay often though.
> LOVED the island..so great and such simple pleasures!
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it.  This coming Saturday morning we head down for our week.  We learned of a guy who gives tours of Ding Darling.  We will call him and see about doing that.


----------



## momeason (Sep 23, 2012)

Bwolf said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.  This coming Saturday morning we head down for our week.  We learned of a guy who gives tours of Ding Darling.  We will call him and see about doing that.



We thought wildlife drive was just okay. It is really cool that the refuge is there for the animals but we did not see many animals. 
OTOH, Tarpon Bay was amazing in the kayak. we will definitely do that again!
Enjoy your week. I am sure you will.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2012)

momeason said:


> We thought wildlife drive was just okay. It is really cool that the refuge is there for the animals but we did not see many animals.
> OTOH, Tarpon Bay was amazing in the kayak. we will definitely do that again!
> Enjoy your week. I am sure you will.



The key to the drive is to go fairly early in the morning as when the daytime heat of the afternoon comes along, many of the birds and other wildlife take cover.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 24, 2012)

momeason said:


> We thought wildlife drive was just okay. It is really cool that the refuge is there for the animals but we did not see many animals.
> OTOH, Tarpon Bay was amazing in the kayak. we will definitely do that again!
> Enjoy your week. I am sure you will.




Ah, let me explain.  The tours are off the beaten track.  Either kayaks or canoes.  Much closer to the birds and other animals.  We'll probably take the tour, and report back here. I'll even start my own thread.

We've seen some wonderful birds and other wildlife on the wildlife drive.  OTOH, we've also experienced some rather slow days, just like you.  November thru May seems to be the best time for the most wildlife. What Dioxide45 said is quite true.


----------



## hefleycatz (Sep 24, 2012)

momeason said:


> I loved Sanibel. I adored shelling. I found a lot of miniatures on our beach and various shells, including a huge numger of fighting conchs on another beach in a residential area. I cannot wait to go back.
> The only tour we did was a kayak tour with Tarpon Explorers in Tarpon Bay in the refuge. It was so great. We saw so many different birds. Our tour guide loved her job. We were able to keep the Kayak as long as we wanted. We were out almost 4 hours. We also rode bikes thru the refuge. It was just okay.
> I could shell everyday for a month and go kayaking in the bay often though.
> LOVED the island..so great and such simple pleasures!
> ...



Sherry, how did you like the resort?  And did you trade through II, if so... which resort unit did you use.  

Thanks,

lee

p.s.  send pictures


----------



## momeason (Sep 26, 2012)

hefleycatz said:


> Sherry, how did you like the resort?  And did you trade through II, if so... which resort unit did you use.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



We really liked the resort. It feels like beach cottages. The grounds were very nice and all the staff were very helpful and friendly. The shells were almost all miniatures on that part of the island. We visited another part of the beach where another couple we met were staying and found larger shells. There were free bicycles to ride at Shell Island Beach Club.
I haven't taken time to download any pics yet.
I did trade in II. I used a Wyndham 2 bedroom deposit. September is low season. I do not know if I would have received a match so fast for another season.
I do want to go back. Sanibel cottages looks very nice also. No free bikes but nice location on a good beach. Spacious units.


----------

